# Rescued Pup



## markernm (Nov 22, 2011)

We rescued Layla about two months ago and the pound and vet were calling her a lab mix, but we are convinced she is at least part Vizsla. I posted a picture below to see what everyone thinks!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I definitely see some V in her nose/muzzle and ears. She's adorable! <3


----------



## MaggieD (Jan 28, 2011)

Definitely has Vizsla nose/face! So cute


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

I agree! Looks like there is some V in there for sure! Congrats on your new pup!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Layla is beautiful! Congratulations, and "Well Done!" for rescuing her! 

Of course, you know it's always going to be a guessing game... but she is surely part Vizsla. The nose and eye colors are right, the wrinkling on the forehead is right, the coat color is right... the ears are shorter than a typical Vizsla, and are more of a "Lab length"... but who is to say? She could be 50% Vizsla and 50% Lab. Yeah, I'm guessing that two of her grandparents were Vizslas, and maybe even three (who knows?). As you get to know her, you can tell a lot by her personality, too. Does she follow you everywhere?? Does she point at birds and squirrels? She will enjoy the benefits of hybrid vigor throughout her life, so that "mix" part is a good thing for her! ;D


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Agree with mswhipple, she definitely has a lot of Vizsla in her. How is her temperament? That's a dead giveaway whether she has a Vizsla personality or some other breed.


----------



## chusair (Nov 23, 2011)

something very distinctive about vizsla is the eyes that they do not have white (the iris is all you see) they are perfect camouflage dogs. Looks like you have a vizsla.


----------



## markernm (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for everyone's input and compliments! She is absolutely awesome so far. She will not leave our side as she follows us room to room and even into the bathroom, is extremely sensitive and loving and is very athletic. Right now we think she is about 8 months old based on her teeth and is about 35 lbs and 18 inches tall which seemed on track with Vizslas or maybe a little small, but regardless she is an awesome dog and we couldn't be happier!


----------



## markernm (Nov 22, 2011)

Also here is another picture to see some of her body!


----------

